# How to get the Mega Man X reverb?



## Lord Daknight (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm trying to learn 16 bit chiptune and use SNES game soundfonts, I especially like Mega Man X's sf2, but I notice the instruments sound very dry compared to the OST, I got SNESverb from Impact Soundworks but still can't wrap my head around how to use it to get the huge reverb from Mega Man X, any advice?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 21, 2021)

Uhm. I'll have to listen to the OST later, but isn't SNES 'reverb' just an approximated Delay effect created by simply repeating the same note but fading out the volume?


----------



## Lord Daknight (Nov 21, 2021)

As an example, how do I make the first sound like the second one which I sampled from the OST here?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 21, 2021)

Yup, that's definitely what I said. Maybe do a YouTube search on a variation on 'tracker delay emulate'.

Or use something like (I think it's called) snesverb. I'll take a gander at my tools when I get home


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 21, 2021)

This is what I would use to achieve what you are going for:









Plogue | chipsynth SFC


chipsynth SFC bit-accurately emulates a famous 16-bit console's sound playback features




www.plogue.com





Grey area maybe?... but if you have access to the rom, you can use SFC to load up and "rip" the actual sound used.

Love snes era game music, LOVE SFC.


----------



## obey (Nov 21, 2021)

I believe (as Crowe mentioned) the SNES reverb effect is just a delay with feedback (which creates a simple but effective reverberation effect.)

If you've got the SNESVerb thing you mentioned, try turning up the wet and delay time and the adjusting the feedback up to thicken the sound up. Get it too wet, then back it off and adjust the cutoff filters if the reverb is too much high end fizz.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2021)

SNESVerb: Retro Game Console FX by Impact Soundworks (VST, AU)


The classic reverb sound of the 16-bit home video game console era, now available as a VST and AU effect plugin for your DAW!




impactsoundworks.com


----------



## Voider (Nov 21, 2021)

Lord Daknight said:


> As an example, how do I make the first sound like the second one which I sampled from the OST here?


Using Reverb directly on the channel instead of using a reverb send channel, and having the wet/dry knob at 40% minimum. Smaller room size, no pre delay, lowpass filter on the reverb, short decay time around 2-3 seconds. Also I think not all of this effect is done by the reverb, there's probably a chorus effect on the original too which makes the signal _thicker. _And it sounds a bit wider regarding the stereo width, one can hear the individual channels (left and right) stronger, which can be achieved by using a delay instead of a reverb (_works fine with short decay times_) and then giving the L/R delay channels a slightly different timing.

In this case when you try it with delay, what I said above about the reverb settings would then apply here too:

No pre delay, low pass filter, short decay time (around 1-2 seconds, controlled by the _feedback _knob).

To give the L/R channels of your delay different times, you can first set them to sync, pick something like 1/8, then unsync them so that you see the hz values and then just adjust one channel slightly different. This causes the L/R delay to come out a little bit delayed on each side which will create a stronger _stereo width feeling,_ because our brain can now tell both signals better apart while it still holds the illusion that it's in sync.

Of course you can still then add a little reverb at the end of your effect chain if you want, that's something you need to experiment with.


----------

